# 2018 Atlanta Convention on-line registration now open



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The 2018 National Garden Railroad Convention in Atlanta just got the online registration activated. As of now, all events, cars, etc are available. Please note that bus transportation for Saturday's Athens, Georgia layout tour was just added (Saturday, June 9). There WILL be pre-tours Sunday, June 3 and post-tours Sunday, June 10 as well.
Locomotive rides will be awarded as a door prize for the Monday steam train ride at Tennessee Valley Railroad in Chattanooga (this has not been advertised yet).


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot link:
http://ngrc2018.com/?page_id=713


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Atlanta Braves just released their 2018 schedule and they have a home game on Sunday, June 3, 2018. Come down early, take in some pre-tours on Sunday, June 3, go to the Braves Baseball game, then take the steam train/riverboat cruise trip on Monday, June 4, followed by the 47 mile scenic diesel train ride on Tuesday, June 5. 'Official' kick off is layout tours on Wednesday with Ice Cream Social during lunch at the museum that houses the Civil War 4-4-0 locomotive 'General' followed by the dealer hall opening & clinics. All tracks will lead to Atlanta in early June 2018!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Monday and Tuesday trips are about 1/3 sold out. Limited edition 'General' is about 50% sold as of now. I suspect that they will sell out by early 2018. Register now to avoid disappointments!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, this is not intended to be a negative remark, but I went to the "Vendor list" and went "WOW" this is great, look at all the vendors!

Then at the bottom of that list it says: "_NOTE: If you know of any others that you think should be invited, please let us know. Please note that there were 9-10 others that originally said NO to our verbal invitations — they have been excluded from this list."

http://ngrc2018.com/?page_id=849

_So, the implication to me is this is the group of people INVITED to be there, not the CONFIRMED list of people who will be there.

Is my understanding correct?

Greg - 624


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
You are correct. These, plus some others have been invited. Many have reserved, but not all. The dealer hall is currently over 60% sold. That list should be updated SOON to indicate the listings of those actually coming.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well 60% sounds good, and I'm trying to arrange to come out myself.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I registered today. Looks like a good trip!! Really looking forward to the river boat/steam train rides too.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well sad to say we will miss the show due to other commitments. Also RR is in the process of being moved and would not have been on the tour had we been able to attend. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are going to pull it all up RJ? Wow.

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
2018 is getting closer. We, at the Georgia Garden Railway Society, are getting excited about hosting the 2018 National Garden Railway Convention. We have added a bus tour for layouts in the Athens, Georgia area for Saturday, June 9, making the layouts on tour Wednesday through Saturday somewhere near 30. There will be additional layouts on pre-tour Sunday, June 3 and post-tour Sunday, June 10, including some surrounding Atlanta as well as some along the interstate highways leading into town in neighboring states. Real train rides will include Monday, June 4 trip to ride Tennessee Valley Railroad's steam locomotive(s) in Chattanooga and this trip includes a riverboat luncheon cruise on the Tennessee River, 7 mile steam train ride, railroad shop tour, photo runby, and Cracker Barrel meal (dutch treat) on your way back to convention center. Tuesday will find a 47 mile diesel train ride over former L & N mainline with trip over the 'Loop' and along the scenic Hiwassee River. Lunch and antique shopping in Copperhill, TN before returning to convention center with stop at Mercier Orchard on the return trip. Wednesday will start traditional 'Garden Railroad Convention' with layout tours, dealer hall opening, and clinics. Ice Cream Social will be at a Smithsonian affiliated museum that houses the Civil War 4-4-0 locomotive 'General' from the great locomotive chase fame. Thursday is layout tours, clinic, dealer hall, and BBQ with 5 mile diesel train ride around the largest piece of exposed granite in the world, Stone Mountain. The park offers 4-D movie, Antebellum plantation, cable car to top of mountain, and laser show included in your BBQ ticket, along with all the BBQ you can eat. Friday is layouts, clinics, dealer hall, and banquet at a private club by the convention center. Voting will follow for the 2020 Convention if bids are submitted. Saturday is a public day in the dealer hall, with layout tours in Athens. Two convention cars (USA 40 ft. wood reefers) and limited edition 4-4-0 Hartland General locomotive are available for pre-order. Atlanta has the World of Coke, Georgia Aquarium, Atlanta Braves baseball (in town game Sunday, June 3), Whitewater Park, Six Flags Over Georgia as well as outlet mall shopping and other parks and attractions. I think we will all have s good time with our hobby, friends, and family in Atlanta next June. Register now! All tracks lead to Atlanta in 2018!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just had to break into paragraphs to read


Ted Yarbrough said:


> Friends,
> 2018 is getting closer. We, at the Georgia Garden Railway Society, are getting excited about hosting the 2018 National Garden Railway Convention.
> 
> We have added a bus tour for layouts in the Athens, Georgia area for Saturday, June 9, making the layouts on tour Wednesday through Saturday somewhere near 30. There will be additional layouts on pre-tour Sunday, June 3 and post-tour Sunday, June 10, including some surrounding Atlanta as well as some along the interstate highways leading into town in neighboring states.
> ...


----------

